# Dr. White



## JM (Mar 12, 2008)

Did Dr. James White of AOMIN post in this forum, what was his board name, I'd like to look up his posts...

Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2008)

He's got 8 Posts: http://www.puritanboard.com/members/droakley1689/?do=getinfo


----------



## JM (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Rich.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2008)

All threads are closed...Hmm. 

I wonder if this merits a call to the DL? 

Are we shutting out "legitimate refomed Baptists, really all Reformed Christians, I mean this is the sort of thing that the internet produces, people, folks just comming out of the woodwork & claiming, WITHOUT ANY JUSTIFICATION AT ALL that whatever thay think is THE christian position on whatever topic..."

Sorry about that. I just got an i-pod & I have been listening to pod casts almost nonstop for the last few days. I guess I just started channeling the Rev Dr White by accident...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually, all old posts are closed automatically after a time. Its hard enough to "get back into an old discussion that's already 2 months gone by when its resurrected. Try 2 years!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi:

Dr.Oakley? Is that a reference to the movie Independance Day? A character played by Brent Spiner who used to be "Data" on Star Trek: TNG?

uh oh?! I think I am showing my geek side!

-CH


----------



## Stephen (Mar 13, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Actually, all old posts are closed automatically after a time. Its hard enough to "get back into an old discussion that's already 2 months gone by when its resurrected. Try 2 years!




Some posts need to be closed and never resurrected


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 13, 2008)

Why did he join and leave so quickly?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 13, 2008)

Its ok Im geek 24/7


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh he also is on YouTube which I found out to great joy last night!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> Why did he join and leave so quickly?



The thread he primarily posted on is probably one of the more infamous in PB history. He joined because a PB member (Time Redeemer) was essentially accusing him of being an atheist for defending the Critical Texts. This person was soon thereafter banned from the PB for this as well as misrepresenting their identity, If I recall correctly. There's probably more about it in the AOMIN archives.


----------

